
Stack Overflow co-founder shares his secrets on creating great community sites - ggread
http://blog.kunalo.net/2014/01/jeff-atwood-is-genius-on-how-people.html
======
__pThrow
Sorry to be that guy, but I would never refer to stack overflow as a great
community.

It might be a great site to get questions answered, but I feel no sense of
community from there.

I'd sooner ask Kim Jong Un about how to build strong familial relationships.

------
spoiledtechie
This seems like more of an ad for Discourse instead of a real conversation.

On that, I don't believe Jeff Atwood has a secret for creating a great
community. Being there ever since he started writing, he just creates
interesting things to write about. He then formed a large following and tried
an endeavor at a Q&A forum and he brought his followers of his blog with him.
Thats not a secret, just building what users want.

With that, I believe Stackoverflow is slowing degrading with content. It seems
more and more these days the questions are not getting answered. Which stops
the Q&A from being successful...

------
landonb
Closed as not constructive.

~~~
jpluimers
(: That's why I'm less and less active on SO. It used to be a community. Now
it is ruled by diamond mods and 10k users that think they know how to run a
community but don't because they judge the world from their ivory towers.

------
silverlight
This is like a teaser to an article that might be worth reading. Did I miss a
link to the full thing where what Jeff said is actually revealed?

